# Adopting older child/ children



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm nearly at the end of intros & lo moving in next week. I was wondering if there are any support threads on adopting an older child like at 4 years and above? 

I can only find threads that are mainly about younger children so not sure if I'm looking in the wrong place or if there are a few of us around on this site?

X


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow 64 views & not one comment


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We adopted our son at 10mths and he's now almost 4yrs but no experience of adopting an older child I'm afraid. Hopefully someone who has will respond soon.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Pringle there's not many on here who've adopted older.  I would probably try and use the AUK forums to find adopters of older children.

Congratulations on your new baby, however old she is when you bring her home.

Wyxie xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Though most of us adopted younger children, my lo was 23 months on placement, a lot of us have now have children of a similar age. My lo is now 4 and a half so hopefully we can offer some support. Good luck with the rest of intros.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Pringle - hope intros are going well. I adopted my son at 10 months but am soon adopting a nearly two year old so would be great to get some advice too.


Snapdragon - any tips from when you adopted your son. Not sure what to expect this time?


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

We have an almost five yr old who has been with us two yrs. happy to offer advice!


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your support  

Xx


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Our two eldest of sibling group of three are aged 9 and 5.

during intros they called us mummy & daddy from the start and put us at ease. We found they were very ready to be adopted especially the eldest. They refer to birth parents and FCs often and have kind of created a Rosy picture of birth parents. We've heard them talk about things they remember and they've opened up about some of the bad stuff. It's been good to talk to them at a level we could explain things to them. We've used some books during bedtime reading and tell them the story how we found it each other. We are celebrating the adoption and making them feel proud about it too. Also we've hooked up with other adopters and their children.

Routine is very important, we've carried on what the FC had in place and it seems to work. They have started to see if we will give in and will use cuteness and manipulation lol!!!
Our eldest said he actually wanted us to be strict with him.

It's been amazing experience and although it's early days for us it's so worth it.

Good luck hun.

Xxx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh Paula, thankyou so much for your reply. It's great news to hear I'm not alone with adopting an  older child. Our lo moved in today. It was an emotional morning & lo had tears on car journey home. She has been ok so far rest of today, tried to push a few boundaries but I think she was testing us out. She is tucked up in bed now fast asleep & it's so lovely to finally have her home.
Xx


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Pringle,

I can put you in touch with a friend who has recently adopted a 5 year old little girl. Let me see if i can get an email for her as we mainly chat on **. Would that help?

Ally


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi and congratulations on bringing your LO home today, we have 2 adopted separately, our oldest came home at 6 and is now almost 12, our youngest was 5 when she came home at the beginning of last year. Think we communicated on a ** whilst we were on holiday and not having a very pleasant time as oldest was struggling hugely. Please feel free to be in touch I'll message you.


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

How is it going Pringle? Xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Pringle
we adopted a 3.5 yr old and 1.5 yr old back in 2009. they were hard to place.....now a joy and a delight, but hard time at first. 


hope its going ok - there is a lot to be said for taking on an older child   


ritz


----------

